# help Id crypt please



## hutch_189 (Apr 13, 2013)

got some new crypts (i think) and am having trouble identifying them, I would really like to know what they are if you can help please do, thanks.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Welcome to the club. I have to tell you that _everyone_ has problems identifying crypts, the more you learn about them, the less certain you become what you have.

Having said that, to be honest your plants looks more like a Spathyphyllum to me and if my wild guess is correct (look at the way the veins are organised in the leaves), I suggest to put it out of the aquarium and into a moist-air terrarium or even under a plastic bag on the window-sill (later without plastic bag). Wet feet are OK, but it does not like to be submerged for long.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Boy that could be just about anything including some none-Crypts. The leaves look leathery which is normal for some crypts grown emersed (which this looks like it had been) but if they're unusually stiff and tough it could be some other Aroid.

It will change appearance now it's submersed and should show its true colors soon. Post some updates when it does and we might be able to ID it. Might.

To be sure, simply stick it outside in August in a small tank, empty with just some dirty sand. Fertilize hal strength with tomoato food and it will flower, then we'll know for sure. Probably.

Having said all that, 99% of all mystery crypts are C. wendtii.


----------

